# Rend Lake area



## Kurt Venneman (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello all you hunters! I am from Missouri but I will be in the Rend Lake area next weekend. Has anyone hunted this area? Specifically the Wayne Fitzgerrell State Park area? I was at Mark Twain State Park last weekend in Missouri and found only 3 mushrooms all weekend.


----------



## Kurt Venneman (Apr 14, 2017)

Also, is it legal to pick in Illinois State Parks?


----------



## megamahr (Mar 2, 2017)

"Mushroom Collecting: No license is required for mushroom collecting in Illinois, but mushroom collectors always need landowner permission and, on public sites, must adhere to approved collecting regulations and hours. Collection of mushrooms is allowed in many IDNR state parks, fish and wildlife, and other recreation areas, but it is prohibited in any area designated as a dedicated nature preserve. Areas under the jurisdiction of the IDNR that offer spring turkey hunting are not open to mushroom collecting until after 1 p.m. daily to ensure the safety of all site visitors. Mushroom hunters are urged to call ahead to the state site they intend to visit to learn of any site-specific regulations regarding mushroom collecting."

From - https://www.dnr.illinois.gov/news/Pages/IllinoisDNRNewsbitsforApril2015.aspx

We hunted in Trail of Tears State Park last week. See my thread "Jonesboro Area." Happy hunting!!


----------

